# Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Websites



## Melensdad

*Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Websites*

*SNOW TRAC's on Television
*
*SALVAGE SQUAD*, ENGLAND's BBC/DISCOVERY CHANNEL, BBC Channel 4, 2003(?) did TV restoration of a 1972 Snow Trac ST4.  This episode is available to ForumsForums members on DVD.
To obtain a DVD of this episode click on the link: Salvage Squad DVD
To view a discussion of this episode, and other Snowcats on TV click on the link: Snowcats on TV

*
LISTING OF KNOWN BOOK REFERENCES:
*
*Landrover, series 11 and 11a 1958 - 1971**, Compiled by R. M. Clarke; *Brooklands Book Distribution Ltd. 'Holmerise'. Seven Hills Road, Cobham, Surrey, England. (ISBN 0 948207 98 1) _(with special thanks to 'IceQueen')_
*
LISTING OF KNOWN MAGAZINE ARTICLES:
*_We have .pdf files of most of these articles, click on the hot links to take you to a downloadable version of the magazine article. If you know of any others or have any others, please let us know! Articles in Red are articles we do not have (yet)._​
*THE MOTOR*, February 20, 1963  (England)
*AUTOSPORT*, March 1, 1963, Vol. 26, No. 9  (England)
*MOTOR*, week ending November 12, 1966 (England)

*The Seattle Times Pictorial Magazine*, Sunday May 7 1967 (USA) _(Possibly picture only, interestingly the same photo was later used by the Lutheran Standard ~ special thanks to Couchloafer!)_

*The Lutheran Standard *, November 28 1967 Volume 7 Number 24  _(possibly cover art only? ~ special thanks to Couchloafer!)_

*RECREATIONAL VEHICLE LIFE*, October, 1983 (Canadian Edition)

*dune buggies & hot VW's*  January 1997, Volume 30, No. 1 (U.S.A.)
*VW Trends*, August 1997, Volume 16, No. 8  (U.S.A.)
*     Classic Motor Magasin*, December 1999, No. 12  (Sweden) _(special thanks to 'SweGus' for finding this!)_
*Classic Motor Magasin*, March 2003, No. 3 (Sweden) _(special thanks to 'SweGus' for finding this!)_
*Classic Military Vehicle*, June 2004, Issue 37 (England)
*VOLKS WORLD*, October 2004  (England)
*Scottish Scouting News*, October 2004, No. 192  (Scotland)
_Maidenhead Static Model Club's _*Wheel Bearings*, October 2004, Vol 20, No. 7 (England)
*Klassiker*, January 2005, No. 1 (Sweden)  _(special thanks to 'SweGus' for finding this!)_

*Snow Goer Magazine*, January 2006 (U.S.A.)
*la vie de 'AUTO*, 5 Janvier, 2006, No. 1204 (France)_(special thanks to Marc Lemerez_ _for finding this!)_
*WIKIPEDIA*, the free online encyclopedia, *SNOW TRAC* page.
*WorkSaver Magazine*, Early Fall 2011 (U.S.A.)
*First Snow Tracs * VolksWorld Magazine, May 11, 2015_(special thanks to member MNoutdoors for finding this article)_


*Links to Snow Trac Clubs & Associations:
*
*Icelandic Snow Trac Assocation* _or more correctly the_ *Íslenska SnowTrac félagið*  (_site is in Icelandic & English_)
*Christer Morelind's Snow Trac website* _(not an association or club, but the original best resource for information)_
*Warren's Snow Trac website *_(one of our Forum members has his own Snow Trac website -- under construction)_
*Norwegian Snow Trac website* (site is a Norwegian language website)

*


CHASSIS NUMBER & YEAR OF MANUFACTURE* 
Snow-Trac ST4 and Trac-Master/Snow-Master ST4B 
*
Chassis #  ............**Year  **..... # Made ..... **Model*
57001-57004........1957.........4.............Snow-Trac ST4
58005-58079........1958........75............Snow-Trac ST4
 59080-59129........1959........50............Snow-Trac ST4
 130-179...............1960........50.............Snow-Trac ST4
 180-229...............1961........50.............Snow-Trac ST4
 230-329...............1962.......100............Snow-Trac ST4
 330-429...............1963.......100............Snow-Trac ST4
430-629...............1964...... 200............Snow-Trac ST4
 630-729...............1965.......100............Snow-Trac ST4
 730-829...............1966.......100............Snow-Trac ST4
830-879...............1966.........50............Trac-Master ST4B
 880-914...............1967.........35............Snow-Trac ST4
 930-969...............1967.........40............Trac-Master ST4B
 915-929,970-1039...1968......85............Trac-Master ST4B
 1040-1079..........1968.........40..............Snow-Trac ST4
 1130-1169..........1968.........40..............Trac-Master ST4B
 1170-1220..........1968.........51..............Snow-Trac ST4
 1221-1295..........1969.........75.............Trac-Master ST4B
 1296-1375..........1969.........80..............Snow-Trac ST4
 1376-1490..........1970........115.............Snow-Trac ST4
 1491-1590..........1971........100.............Snow-Trac ST4
 1591-1610..........1971..........20.............Trac-Master ST4B
 1611-1620..........1972..........10.............Trac-Master ST4B
 1621-1650..........1972..........30.............Snow-Trac ST4
 1651-1670..........1973..........20.............Snow-Master ST4B
 1671-1720..........1974..........50.............Snow-Trac ST4
 1721-1740..........1975..........20.............Snow-Master ST4B
 1741-1840..........1975........100.............Snow-Trac ST4
 1841-1865..........1975..........25.............Snow-Master ST4B
 1866-1970..........1975..........45.............Snow-Trac ST4
 1971-1995..........1976..........25.............Snow-Master ST4B
 1996-2070..........1977..........75.............Snow-Trac ST4
 2071-2105..........1977..........35.............Snow-Master ST4B
 2106-2180..........1978..........75.............Snow-Trac ST4
 2181-2205..........1978..........25.............Snow-Master ST4B
 2206-2240..........1979..........25.............Snow-Master ST4B
 2241-2265..........1979..........25.............Snow-Trac ST4
 2266-2315..........1980..........50.............Snow-Trac ST4
_The Track Master was later re-named the Snow Master.  From my research the only difference between the 2 models was the name.  Track Master & Snow Master vehicles were different than Snow Tracs mainly in the length & width of the track, drive sprokets, and the width of the fenders that covered the tracks.  

The Snow Trac was available in at least 4 configurations I can find_.
_A standard 7 passenger cab.  _
_A 2 passenger cab.  _
_An open top version with no windshield.  _
_An open top version with front windshields and a canvas over metal frame to enclose the rear when desired._
_ The Track Master and Snow Masters were available in at least 2 versions.
_
_A standard 7 passenger cab._
_A 2 passenger cab._
 
*
*


----------



## Lyndon

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Websites*

There are really 4 distinct machines: 2 Belt Snow Trac, 6'3" wide and 12 ' long. 3 Belt snow trac,(big wheel machine) same dimensions and weight. 4 belt Track Master which is 8'6" + 3/8". by 12' 6" long and the Snow Master, 5 belt, 'Big Wheel' macnine which is the same overall dimensions as the Track Master. They were originall only equipped with either the 2 man cab( primarily for Grooming visibality) and the 7 man cab. Both cabs came in a Tall version, but it's pretty rare to find a 'Tall Cab' in north america. The Canvas cabs were only made for the brittish military machines, which also had wing windows that did not open, were 24 V, and had Stainnless steel lifting hooks. The "NATO" machines were much more trimmed out with rear fenders, spare track sections, tall cab's, winches, fire extinguishers, fold down strobe..... ect!


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Lyndon, I know you know about 10 times more than I do, but I do have an advertisment from the Alaska Sportsman magazine that shows a canvas top Snow Trac, with a front windshield and one wing window on each side directly behind the windshield.  

That advertisement is located in the thread: Alaskan Snow Trac Advertisement Found.  

What configuration would this be?


----------



## Lyndon

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Websites*

RARE!


----------



## Ice Queen

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Websites*

My snowtrac seems to have a tall cab, but no one seems to know why -?  The number is 2325 - was it built in Scotland?  Incidentally it has gone off to a local restorer to sort out the exhaust problem - I towed it on its trailer with my Landrover Discovery, but have now bought some new transport for it!  Will post pictures later when the wind drops and I can go out and take some photos!


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Well thanks to member "Swe-Gus" located in Sweden, it now appears that there are 3 Swedish magazine articles about the Snow Tracs.  I had identified one a while back, then identified a second article in the same magazine.  But now am aware of the 3rd.

The best news is that Swe-Gus has copies of the articles!!!  

The bad news is he does not have a scanner, but is in the process of trying to find someone who can scan the articles.  Somehow, someway, we will get the articles scanned and posted.  I have added the information to the first post in this thread.  The articles are in RED type, when we are able to get scanned versions posted, I will edit the Red type to Blue and create "links" to the threads were the articles are posted.


----------



## couchloafer

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Bob, 
Has anyone tried to locate who has what production number snow trac? It would be interesting to see how many numbers could be found?


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

We have no "registry" of Snow Tracs, and I know of no place else that does.  It would be interesting to try to see how many we can find, and possibly build a registry of the machines.  The fact of the matter is that with 2000+ units sold and rumors of 70% of them still running, it would be a difficult task to find a large percentage of them, but still it might be a good thing to start up.


----------



## couchloafer

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Bob, 
Why dont we start one up then? I can account for 3.  What format should we list them as Model # , type, cab configuration, track configuration, operational, rebuildable, RIP ? Can someone maintain a specific list without all the postings so it would be easier to view.........anyone have any comments?


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Probably the best thing to do would be to send a PM to Doc with the idea, he may have some idea of how to do it.


----------



## paul webster

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Is there any way to know what engine came in the unit by the ID # ???


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

None that I know of.  Perhaps Lyndon would have a better answer.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

What year snow trac did you find PW?


----------



## paul webster

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

I am not sure yet, I have to wait for the man to e-mail me the photos, so maybe a few days by the time he does it ????  will wait and see...


----------



## mchowser

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Hello,

Picked up my ST4 today.  The plate with the serial # is missing.  Is there another spot, perhaps in the engine bay, that might yield more information as to which machine I have?
Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Mark, you are pretty much out of luck for an exact identification but there are 2 other things that will help narrow it down.  First, if you can find a number on the engine, you can track down the year the engine was made, it is very likely your Snow Trac was made 6 to 12 months after the engine was built.  FOR EXAMPLE: if you have a 1971 engine your snow Trac would very probably be a late 71 or a 72 model.  Also there are some minor design differences.  The later models had a large  front bogie wheel while the earlier models had small bogie wheels all the way up to the front drive sprocket.


----------



## couchloafer

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Congrats! on the snow trac..........post us some pictures when you can...  





mchowser said:


> Hello,
> 
> Picked up my ST4 today. The plate with the serial # is missing. Is there another spot, perhaps in the engine bay, that might yield more information as to which machine I have?
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

you might also look at some of your accessorys like mine was origionaly 6 volt and in the conversion they changed head lights and generator but left out details like wiper motors  there might be a clue like that you can use to narrow it down if you have an early model there were a few years that used in board brakes with the old style brake drums to mount drive sprokets to


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

VOLKS WORLD magazine's website has an on-line article about a Snow Trac dated from February.  Apparently this didn't make the print version of the magazine but here is a link to the article >>> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=303932#post303932


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

I just received a copy of the British  automotive magazine THE MOTOR, dated February 20, 1963.  

There is a 1 page article, on page 101, entitled: *GO-ANYWHERE SALOON* with the sub-title: *Innes Ireland demonstrates a VW powered seven-seater on Scottish snowdrifts*.

Over the course of the next week I'll find some time to duplicate the article and post it here for all to see.

This is an article that nobody seemed to know about and apparently remained hidden in the back of the magazine, perhaps because it is only a 1 page story?  Or perhaps because it pre-dates the actual export of Snow Tracs outside of Sweden and into the United Kingdom?


----------



## couchloafer

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Bob, 
I have that magazine but I cant find it right now. Here are some that I can find. I have several more I cant find right now but I will keep looking. 

Country Life March 21 1963 http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/album.php?albumid=139

Car Life September 1966 
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/album.php?albumid=137

Motor March 6 1965
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/album.php?albumid=136

powerslide januar 1965
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/album.php?albumid=135


----------



## couchloafer

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Here are two more that I only have a picture of the covers. I took these pictures while at the museum at Holden Village while recovering both of these snow cats. If anyone can find a hard copy of these magazines I would gladly pay to have copies of them with the snow tracs!

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/album.php?albumid=138&pictureid=894

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/album.php?albumid=138&pictureid=893


----------



## couchloafer

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Found it....
The MOTOR February 20 1963
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/album.php?albumid=149


----------



## couchloafer

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Picked up a new magazine today with a Snow Trac / Snow Master article a Snow Trac add, a Grizzly article and a Grizzly add......,

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/album.php?albumid=163


----------



## JSX

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*



couchloafer said:


> Picked up a new magazine today with a Snow Trac / Snow Master article a Snow Trac add, a Grizzly article and a Grizzly add......,
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/album.php?albumid=163



I think you got ripped off, that dosen't look like a NEW magazine to me


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Index page has been updated with 2 of Couchloafer's additions.  More to come as time permits, I try to keep the index up to date but its a lot harder to do than it sounds.

Please, if anyone else finds anything post it up for all to see!


----------



## couchloafer

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Thanks Bob!   I have a couple more rare ones to get posted in the next couple weeks.


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

I bought two John deeres one was a sportfire like on the cover.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

i still have a cyclone 440 on top of the connex but i loaned it out and it came back with a burned piston


----------



## couchloafer

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Just recieved what my wife has taken to calling my "porn". Got this magazine from a guy in the UK...has several articles on various tracked vehicles...
articles are in my albums http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/album.php?albumid=179


----------



## couchloafer

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

There is a very interesting article on the use of Tucker Sno-Cats in the October 1952 issue of Popular Mechanics.......it is a 6 page article but I have apparently reached the limit of what I can store in my albums as it wont let me download anymore pictures..
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/album.php?albumid=180


----------



## alaska120

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Ah yes...
With technology one can read the entire article!

http://books.google.com/books?id=jd...page&q=popular mechanics october 1952&f=false


----------



## redsqwrl

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*


I cut this out of the production list. are there any significant changes  to the machines in addition to the Bogy wheels, perhaps the ebrake changed to in board ????
If this is all the  years of the master When did the change to large front bogies happen?


830-879...............1966.........50............Trac-Master ST4B 
880-914...............1967.........35............Snow-Trac ST4 
930-969...............1967.........40............Trac-Master ST4B 
915-929,970-1039...1968......85............Trac-Master ST4B 
1040-1079..........1968.........40..............Snow-Trac ST4 
1130-1169..........1968.........40..............Trac-Master ST4B 
1170-1220..........1968.........51..............Snow-Trac ST4 
1221-1295..........1969.........75.............Trac-Master ST4B 
1296-1375..........1969.........80..............Snow-Trac ST4 
1376-1490..........1970........115.............Snow-Trac ST4 
1491-1590..........1971........100.............Snow-Trac ST4 
1591-1610..........1971..........20.............Trac-Master ST4B 
1611-1620..........1972..........10.............Trac-Master ST4B 
1621-1650..........1972..........30.............Snow-Trac ST4 
1651-1670..........1973..........20.............Snow-Master ST4B 
1671-1720..........1974..........50.............Snow-Trac ST4 
1721-1740..........1975..........20.............Snow-Master ST4B 
1741-1840..........1975........100.............Snow-Trac ST4 
1841-1865..........1975..........25.............Snow-Master ST4B 
1866-1970..........1975..........45.............Snow-Trac ST4 
1971-1995..........1976..........25.............Snow-Master ST4B 
1996-2070..........1977..........75.............Snow-Trac ST4 
2071-2105..........1977..........35.............Snow-Master ST4B 
2106-2180..........1978..........75.............Snow-Trac ST4 
2181-2205..........1978..........25.............Snow-Master ST4B 
2206-2240..........1979..........25.............Snow-Master ST4B 

Where is the split or change to Big wheeled snow masters.

Did all the small tyred/tired machines have the brass wheel?

Mike


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Some time around 1970 When Wesminster???(the original farm machinerery company) sold the snow trac to Aktiv..See the gap in 1970? I think this was when production was moved to the new company Aktiv...

But transitional machines have show up and were made from old parts stocks, from the original company. Here in the past year we've seen examples of these. 1968/69 were the last of the original company's production, and only these years have the brass wheel in the second position...

And with 50 year old machines, with no history, parts have gotten moved around from one machine to another....It can be interesting to figure out...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

the brass wheel was an attempt to fix the weak spot which was# 2 boggie wheel blowing out mine has solid tires and it took a beating i found my self welding up that truck assembly once a year the big wheel came out early in the 70's with the 3 band track to help protect the tires you will also see some big wheel conversions on 2 band track units than there is my big wheel conversion with torsion axles it works geat service brakes were outbord on the early models than moved inboard on transition models and stayed there for 3 band aktiv models.


----------



## redsqwrl

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

So to recap, Brake position and front tire arrangement is a good indicator of manufacture and year.

I recently looked at a brass wheel master/machine and a big wheel master/machine and the steering linkages where different as well. the brass wheel machine hit the hood when turned. the Big wheel machine that pivot point was considerably lower almost completely different orientation.

thanks mike


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*



redsqwrl said:


> So to recap,  the brass wheel machine hit the hood when turned. thanks mike


 
It hit the hood?  Not sure what you ment.....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

the newer models also have additional luvers between the windshield and hood couchloafer you have i will have to compair the two units when i get them


----------



## redsqwrl

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*



300 H and H said:


> It hit the hood? Not sure what you ment.....
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 Brass machine
Yes the steering box was in the same position but the variator pivot was above the belt adjustment knob. (Brass wheel machine) the machine had alot of play in the steering wheel (compared with yours) is what made me look for wear. it was cleanly broken.
 big wheel
The big wheeled machine has that pivot under the variator and much less play.

dds.
There are loovers both in the hood and on the cowling on the Big wheel machine.

Mike


----------



## Satanas

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Bonjour les amis!
my name is Sebastien, 46, and I'm a French farmer in Champagne (France)
I'm new here but since 20 years, I collect Land Rovers (more 50!) and Snow Tracs Aktiv (3 ST4 and 2 MasterTracs)
I was the happy owner of this ST4, now sold to a chalet near Mont Blanc mountain (photo on the cover of the magazine):















me and Oscar, my french dog in the Mont Blanc mountain (feb. 2005):





You can contact me for more informations, with pleasure.
Bye!
Sebastien-en-Champagne (F)


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

BTW your English is much better than my FRENCH!


----------



## jask

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

VolksWorld  March 2015.

This is a current issue and available for purchase still, I found this copy at Chapters bookstore.


----------



## jask

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

pages 2 and 3 of the article:


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

mine was  Hot VW magazine in 97.i'll have to look for that issue.
 thanks


----------



## HAWOSI

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

von Wolfgang Haug
ein Bericht von meinem SNOW TRAC
Teckbote Lenninger / Tal am 06.06.2014

und eine Deutsche Homepage 
www.snow-trac-st4.de

Gruß aus Deutschland : Shifty:


----------



## nikos

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Very interesting article.

RESUME.

In the interview the owner said that he find the ST4 inside a barn.
The snowtrac with the red and green colors in the foto. The previous owner used it for agricultural work in the forest. 
Wolfgang  bought it 1500 Euro, but with his team, ( Modellbaumeister
Tilo Schönhaar,    Model builder Tilo Fairhair,) they spent a whole summer to rebuild it and almost cost 16000 Euro. Too many informations about the 
road safety, as it has a Tractors Drive license from the insurance company.
Also many informations on how the TEAM (Michael
Stallherm, and the Mechaniker Jürgen Ehni) reconstructed the rubber trac (176 new grousers.  and 1800 screws ) and the elecronics.
Last winter there was no snow in the region ( Lenningen) and the first ride - test drive with the ST4 it was in Janaury 2014. etc . etc. etc.

Nikos


----------



## DAVENET

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

For all of you Snow-Tracers - check out the 10 cent stamp.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ross-Depend...239?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d3408cebf


----------



## thepaceline

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Hi all (and in particular Melensdad), 

I'm trying to register my Snow Trac ST4 (#1541) with the UK Driver & Vehicle Licensing Agency. I sent them a copy of the 'Chassis Number & Year of Manufacture' that Melensdad posted some time back, but they will not accept this as sufficient evidence date of manufacture. Ideally what they are looking for is dating evidence from a "reliable source (eg. vehicle owners or enthusiasts club)."

They go on to say "Dating certificates provided by vehicle owners or enthusiast clubs must contain the date/year that the vehicle was manufactured and must explain what source information was used to determine the date of manufacture. They must also include an explanation of how the source information was linked to this particular vehicle. Dating certificates must be originals, written in English on letter headed paper and must clearly state the date of issue, the vehicle identity number (VIN) or chassis number and the vehicle's make and model."

Further, "We are unable to accept Dating Evidence from an Internet Source."

Bureaucracy...love it. Any help or pointers in the right direction would be eternally appreciated.


----------



## nwerring

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

You might try sending this guy a message: https://www.facebook.com/kenth.hansson.5?ref=ts&fref=ts

He is takeing care of the Morgongåva historical arcive in Sweden. This is also the arcive for Westerås Maskiner/Snow Trac.


----------



## thepaceline

*Re: Snow Trac production chart: Year/Serial #'s + Known MAGAZINE ARTICLES & Club Webs*

Many thanks, I will get a message over to him pronto.


----------

